# Duck Inn Beach Access Cut Off



## hookinfinger (Feb 7, 2000)

Just a heads up.


I drove down the street to see how the construction of the condos at the former Duck Inn site was coming along.

The dump trucks coming and going were non stop. They have bulldozers pushing the dirt around. There no longer is an access (at least that I can see) there to the beach.


The workers were turning people back who were trying to cut through.

(see picture)

Safety concerns I am sure.

Looks like the Crab Creek side may see more fishing action.


Here are some pictures I took.











This lady and her kid were turned back. They would have had to climb 4ft mounds off dirt.












































Dennis


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*To get around that mess...*

Either loop through the high rise condo's (not sure the actual names of them), or wait until night and pull a Ninja through there. That's what I do and haven't been caught yet. The beach is still open to the public. 

On that note, I haven't had much luck down there throwing everything in the bag. Maybe I'm just not well versed in the ways of the turning basin.


----------



## hookinfinger (Feb 7, 2000)

SkunkApe said:


> Either loop through the high rise condo's (not sure the actual names of them), or wait until night and pull a Ninja through there. That's what I do and haven't been caught yet. The beach is still open to the public.
> 
> On that note, I haven't had much luck down there throwing everything in the bag. Maybe I'm just not well versed in the ways of the turning basin.




I live in one of the high rise condos. The guard has been stopping people from cutting through the property to get to the beach.

I don't know how late the workers are there during the weekdays. I guess they would call it quits between 4-5pm. ?

Weekends should be no problem as long as they don't station someone there.


Dennis


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

OK so who is willing to research the matter and find out where the city property ends on the shore drive right of way. IT would be interesting to see if they are trying to stop the pbulic from accessing public land.

Tom


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I also noticed last time I was down that way that there are now No Parking signs at Chick's Beach after 10 PM. There goes the fall/winter striper fishing at the tunnel.

Chick's gone, Lynnhaven gone...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

sand flea said:


> I also noticed last time I was down that way that there are now No Parking signs at Chick's Beach after 10 PM. There goes the fall/winter striper fishing at the tunnel.
> 
> Chick's gone, Lynnhaven gone...


Matt, I saw those signs, too. From what I could tell, the signs where addressing the two (or so) parking spots in front of the fire hydrant. Those spots weren't part of everyday parking at Chicks to begin with. 

I think we're OK. 

But I'll check again this week.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*We may have a voice here....*



Newsjeff said:


> Matt, I saw those signs, too. From what I could tell, the signs where addressing the two (or so) parking spots in front of the fire hydrant. Those spots weren't part of everyday parking at Chicks to begin with.
> 
> I think we're OK.
> 
> But I'll check again this week.


I've been PM'ing Tom Powers, who seems to know some Media types. We may have a story going here, not sure......stay tuned......opcorn: opcorn: 

NewsJeff.....can we get a story of the Tax Payer's getting ripped on Beach Access @ Chix??


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*East on Lauderdale*

Ok, 
Pretend you're heading N. on Pleasure House. 
-You come to the lake
-Instead of driving into the lake, you take a left on Lookout....
-Then...1st right of Beaufort Dr.
-Then...Left on Lauderdale....
-Then...right on Bayview Dr....it may be called Guy Ct....not sure. 

Unpack your crap and huff it the 1000 yards to the jetty. That's the only way to get there w/o getting a ticket. 

In my opinion, that's bunk. We should be able to access our beaches w/o a fuss.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

*going to chix*

tomorrow i thought the signs meant all the spots but i could be wrong


----------



## hookinfinger (Feb 7, 2000)

When the Duck Inn was open for business, the beach in front of the restaurant was considered private.


I have fished the area there hundreds of times and never saw anyone be asked to leave.

Sometimes before the Duck Inn parties started, the security personnel would come down to the beach and ask to look in your cooler.

They were looking for beer/booze.

I not sure how much of the beach front is considered private and has been transferred to the new owners.

You can bet that if people are going to be paying up to a million dollars for a condo they are going to be protective of their stretch of beach.

If it extends as far towards the Lesner Bridge as I think it does, fisherman are going to be cramped onto a 30 yard stretch on the Bay side and about 100 yards on the Lynnhaven River side.

I could be wrong but I think I read somewhere years ago that if a property owner gave public access to his land for a certain amount of time that the access could not be terminated.

Nor could it be by subsequent owners. So there may be some hope that although the beach is considered private( in their minds), they legally can not run you off.

We have about a hundred yards of private beach in front of the condominium building that I live in.

There are signs posted. Our guards walk down to beach every hour and if they do not recognize someone they will ask for a beach pass (issued to guests). If they are not a resident or a guest they are asked to leave.

I think if they stood there ground and the police were called and they were issued a ticket for trespassing,
it would not hold up in court.

I am not saying they can cut through the property and use our walkway to get to the beach.

I am saying if they used a public access to get on the beach and decided to plant themselves on the beach out front they are not breaking the law.

The beach was there long before this building and was accessible to the public. 

The beach constantly shifts.

So when they use the mumbo jumbo talk like "private from the point of mean low tide to the point of mean high tide" etc; it does not hold water.

In my humble opinion that is.

I am going to look into it.


Dennis


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

SkunkApe said:


> Ok,
> Pretend you're heading N. on Pleasure House.
> -You come to the lake
> -Instead of driving into the lake, you take a left on Lookout....
> ...


Are you allowed to park down there where you say to unpack your stuff? Or do you unpack and then go find a parking spot and walk another 1000 yards back to your gear before you begin your journey of 1000 yards to the jetty?

Anyone know if they let you park at the resturant Alexanders on the Bay (they have a pretty big lot) I was told that they would let you park there but they charged you a parking fee. Any truth to this????

Thanks 
Ken


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

If the property is posted 'No Trespassing' and you are caught on it, you can be arrested for a class 1 misdemeanor, punishable by up to 12 months in jail and a $2500 fine; in Virginia Beach they usually give first time trespassers a $100 fine and 30 day sentence, all but 28 days suspended on good behavior and don't return to the property. In Virginia, armed certified security officers do have power of arrest (9.146.8) for any criminal offense occurring in their presence. Most POs and SOs just ask trespassers to leave...unless they cock an attitude. So remember to be nice.

Of course, all that depends on where the city property begins and private ends, as well as whether or not there is an easement on the property. Personally, I would hope that the City would ensure citizens can still get to the beach back there; we've been fishing that area forever after all. But then again, this IS Virginia Beach we're talking about...


----------



## usa4cheer (May 5, 2006)

*crushing news*

i live in richmond and drive down to the duck inn side of the inlet about every three to four weeks. so seeing this is crushing news. every trip there 15- 20 flounder, never a keeper, a puppy here and there. but the some of the best fishing times, with sunsets to make the long drive home worth it all. i would fish the boat ramp side, but I really enjoy that the east? side isn't crowded, and the joggers stopping to say hi and see what you've caught. I really hope a new path is worked in. I guess I could bring my kayak, but it won't be the same.


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I know some folks who might be able to help, if only temporarily. I will see what I can do.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Should be easy to see who owns what. Check the tax records at city hall. I would if I could, but I can't so I won't


----------

